
(2010) How I Cured My RSI Pain - swah
http://aaroniba.net/articles/tmp/how-i-cured-my-rsi-pain.html
======
PaulHoule
The biological psychiatry standpoint is increasingly that chronic pain is
misperception on the part of the brain. Antidepressants help.

